# Change package mirror from 7.1-RELEASE to 7-STABLE



## Rommi (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi.

How do I change binary package mirror url from the currently non existent 7.1-RELEASE to always up to date 7-STABLE? Upgrading to 7.2 won't help cos 7.2-RELEASE package mirror is irrelevant to the always changing portage tree.

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 8, 2009)

E.g.

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=41830&postcount=7

Search the forums for PACKAGESITE for more eaxmples, and/or see http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/packages-using.html.

Oh, and it's 'ports tree', not 'portage tree'.


----------

